#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  three-fold bliss

## Margarita

Можно это перевести как трехкратное блаженство?
Или есть какое-то специальное слово?

----------


## Маша_ла

Контекст?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Насколько я знаю, three-fold часто употребляется в том смысле тройного отстутсвия: субъекта, объекта и отношения (действия)
То есть - *может быть* - в данном случае нет благословляющего, нет благославляемого и нет благословения. Нет в абсолютном, "пустотном" смысле.
ИМХО. Может, и ошибаюсь.

----------


## До

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/lof...hp/t30177.html

----------


## Маша_ла

тады получается, что имеется в виду

1. di.t.thadhammika (to be seen here and now, in this life)
2. samparaayika (in the next life/lives)
3. paramattha (ultimate, i.e. Nibbaana)

Блаженство в этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и окончательное блаженство (Нирвана).

----------


## Aleksey L.

обычно three-fold ...any_number-fold употребляется в контексте списка, состоящего из нескольких разделов, видов, перечня из некоего количества строк. 

иногда можно переводить как четверной, тройной или трех-раздельный, но сугубо в смысле списка перечислений. как-то так

----------


## Margarita

Контекст следующий:


may the skilful deeds done by me bring you three-fold bliss. May this of bliss quickly bring you to Deathless

----------


## Ассаджи

> тады получается, что имеется в виду
> 
> 1. di.t.thadhammika (to be seen here and now, in this life)
> 2. samparaayika (in the next life/lives)
> 3. paramattha (ultimate, i.e. Nibbaana)
> 
> Блаженство в этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и окончательное блаженство (Нирвана).


Ага.

----------


## Маша_ла

Пусть мои умелые действия принесут тебе блаженство в этой жизни, в будущих жизнях и окончательное блаженство. Пусть это блаженство быстро приведет тебя к бессмертию. 

Но, поскольку, на данном этапе в принципе, может и по барабану, какое именно там блаженство бывает, а также поскольку в оригинале оно в деталях не объясняется, то можно сказать, что и просто тройное блаженство. Пуркуа па?

Пусть, благодаря моим искусным поступкам ты обретешь тройное блаженство. Пусть, благодаря этому блаженству ты быстро придешь к Бессмертию.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Пусть, благодаря моим искусным поступкам ты обретешь тройное блаженство. Пусть, благодаря этому блаженству ты быстро придешь к Бессмертию.


"искусным" - хорошо, правильное слово.
"поступкам" - я бы сказал "деяниям".
"блаженство" - всё-таки это какое-то неправильное слово. Нельзя, например, ниббану назвать блаженством.
"Бессмертие" - неправильное слово. В оригинале "Бессмертное", а это один из синонимов ниббаны.

----------


## Tiop

> Нельзя, например, ниббану назвать блаженством.


Почему?

----------


## Margarita

я уже совсем запуталась....

----------


## Aleksey L.

Пусть, благодаря моим искусным _деяниям_ ты обретешь тройное блаженство. Пусть, благодаря этому блаженству ты быстро придешь к _Бессмертному_.

фиинальная редакция предложенья )))

----------


## Aleksey L.

Маргарита, по своему опыту могу сказать, что лучше вообще не запутываться, пытаясь переводить текста ... но раз уж хочется этим заниматься - 

http://lingvo.yandex.ru станет альтернативой словаря, который не надо листать, что сократит время-затраты и позволит учиться и совершенствовать стиль перевода, находя верное русское слово исходя из контекста.

----------


## Margarita

У меня и так все словари электронные :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

оно и видно ))) 
Маргарита, а почему бы Вам не задавать свои вопросы в одной теме, назвав его "Перевод Маргариты"? это сэкономит пространство

----------


## Margarita

Я не очень понимаю, в чем именно вы меня обвиняете... я первый раз столкнулась с таким переводом и мне действительно сложно понять смысл всего этого.. я обратилась за помощью к тем людям, которые в этом разбираются. думаю, те кто придерживаются буддийских взгядов всегда рады помочь новичку в понимании этого учения.  А мое стремление перевести  тексты как можно более правильно  говорит о том, что я с уважением отношусь  к учению Будды и не хочу как-либо случайно исказить его для людей, которые будут потом читать мой перевод. 

Лично Вас я ни о чем не просила. Можете смело игнорировать мои темы в форуме. Надеюсь от этого полегчает...

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Я не очень понимаю, в чем именно вы меня обвиняете...


Человек не хотел вас обидеть. Он только имел в виду, что вы переводите один конкретный текст, или сборник текстов, и если бы всё было вместе, в одной теме, то можно было бы легко разобраться в контексте и в том, на какие вопросы удовлетворительные ответы уже найдены. А так ваши вопросы (которые, повторяю, заслуживают ответа) разбросаны по нескольким темам в нескольких разных разделах, и тем, кто искренне хочет вам помочь, трудно разобраться в том, какой из ваших вопросов последний, а на какие вам уже ответили, а также каков контекст (а именно, что речь идет о каких-то фрагментах сутт, используемых в пуджах какого-то тайского монастыря).

----------


## Aleksey L.

Схожим образом, очищение тела, речи и осознанности может быть ассоциировано с разрушением четырех мар:

Тело – мара скандх  (phung po'i bdud, skandhamāra).
Речь – мара эмоциональности (nyon mongs pa'i bdud, kleṣamāra).
Ум – мара повелителя смерти ('chi bdag gi bdud, mṛityupatimāra).
Осознанность – мара божественного ребенка (lha'i bu'i bdud, devaputramāra).

----------


## Маша_ла

к какому это еще бессмертному придешь? Бессмертных уж очень много.

не, все же, без знания тибетского не обойтись..

Будда же не бог, к которому приходят. А сами становятся Буддами.

Потом, тут инглиш еще тот, конечно..

Маргарита,  если вы в монастыре, возьмите монаха и уточните, что там имеется в виду. Иначе будет бардак  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Николаев

> к какому это еще бессмертному придешь? Бессмертных уж очень много.


Согласно учению буддизма, есть только один объект, или, более абстрактно выражаясь, только одна дхамма, которая является неизменной, то есть, более романтически выражаясь - бессмертной. Это ниббана.

см. Samyutta Nikaya, 43, или другие сутты, в которых употребляется слово "бессмертное" как синоним ниббаны.

ЗЫ. Хотел включить в сообщение ссылку на эту сутту, но почему-то нашел ее только по немецки. Вот, если кто читает на этом языке, тот фрагмент этой сутты, на который я ссылаюсь:

http://www.intratext.com/IXT/DEU0082/_PNG.HTM

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да,  а чего пишут вон там выше - что придешь к бессмертному  :Smilie: 
Тогда надо уточнить, что имеется в виду нирвана. По-моему, то же так.
Но на самом деле, кто его знает  :Smilie:

----------

